# Harley Davidson catalog scans, enjoy!



## bud poe (Nov 22, 2010)

Just updated my blog with some catalog scans, these can be useful for reference, plus they are just cool to look at!
Be sure to check out "Grandpa's Motorcycle" too!
www.blackdotmetalwerks.com


----------



## chitown (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done, jolly good stuff there!

"The Harley-Davidson bicycle never can hope to compete with the so-called cheap bicycles. The very materials and constructive methods used have made the price factor a negligible one..."

or in today's ad language "priceless"


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2010)

hey bud... I have  the original to your catalog!  can you belive it the guy i bought it from did  the copies of it a long time ago. I also have a smith motorwheel pamphlet cool junk.  mark


----------



## bud poe (Nov 22, 2010)

I know, I saw him give it to you at the Flea!  That guy is rad, he's probably sitting on a gold-mine of cool bike stuff.  He gave me that reproduction catalog and told me it wasn't OG, but it was old I could tell, felt like it would fall apart.  He encouraged me to make copies, which I thought was cool.  
I love the marketing pitch at the end, very cool stuff!!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2010)

I know he has to have some really cool junk hidden. I bought a a bicycle sign from the 1890's from  him.   he has to have some really rare sh--t hidden. slowly he's selling it all to me but i can never tell when he brings it in.


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 22, 2010)

sick stuff bud!!!!!


----------



## creebobby (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome catalog!  Thanks for posting!  I couldn't find the 'big' scan of the page featuring the 'Motorcyke', though.

tanuki_8@yahoo.com


----------



## bud poe (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah I realized that because the motorcyke is my header you can't click and enlarge it.  I'll try to post it again...
Check it now...
www.blackdotmetalwerks.com


----------



## creebobby (Jan 7, 2011)

Perfect.  Thanks!  Now my catalogue is complete!


----------

